# Panda loach



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

just wanted to see how many shrimp keepers have panda loach fish with their shrimp and what do you think of them.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I know some people who have, but buyer beware, most people don't realize they only look like that as a baby, once they reach adult, they turn brown


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Its as mord says they turn brownish. But they look great as juvies. lol...they seem to be shrimp safe, they're mouths are very small. But I assume if they can eat a baby caridina, then be careful.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

When you guys say they turn brown is all brown or just the black on it will turn brown and the white will stay ?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Just whole body mottled brown


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

jczernia said:


> When you guys say they turn brown is all brown or just the black on it will turn brown and the white will stay ?


See the adult pic on this link. Just not as cute as the baby anymore ;-)


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the head up.
How strange they turn out like that when they get older.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

how large do they get??

are they easy on the shrimp.. like ottos?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a article from TFH, people that obtain these fish should definitely try to breed these fish as there is limited habitat for these fish and over collection could result in them being extinct. They are very cool looking fish and hopefully someone will have success breeding them in captivity.


http://www.tfhmagazine.com/freshwat...-panda-of-a-different-nature-full-article.htm


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

That...looks cool as an adult actually......If only I had a 20 or a 30 gallon around.


----------

